# Catalina 28 MkII : First impressions



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I posted this on the Catalina section, but got no comments so I hope no-one minds me posting it again:

I'd never heard of Garhaurer gear before reading Sailnet - and now I've actually used some! 

*********************

The First Mate and I took a Catalina 28 MkII out for a few days on the Gippsland Lakes lake weekend, so I thought I'd post a few "First Impressions" from someone who has never been on one before:









Very first impression: "**** she's big!" 

Cockpit area: Big enough for 4 people comfortably, nice mouldings and folding table. Good stuff. Lewmar winches (16ST and 30ST) - best I've used!  
Companionway/Hatch: Clear hatch is a great idea, but the water doesn't run off too easiy when it rains. Still, no too bad. Hand-holds are adequate here and non-existent elsewhere, but engine access is brilliant!
Hatches: Bomar ones - suck; Lewmar ones - great!
Galley/Stove: All good. Hot/cold pressurised water system works well. No hand holds anywhere though and nowhere to lean against.
Saloon: Really spacious for a 28-footer. No handrails is a bit brainless though. You'd be tossed around like a cork down here if it got rough!  
Aft cabin: Full length and comfortable for 2 with good ventilation. Lights are in stupid positions, but otherwise it's great.
V-berth: Too small/awkward to sleep in, but good for storage.
WC: Jabsco manual toilet - good stuff. Shower & drains work well, but the shower curtain is a waste of space - water just goes everywhere anyway.
Engine: 3-cyl Universal (more than enough for hull speed) and 50ltr diesel tank - enough for nearly a weeks motoring! Doesn't anyone sail these things!?!  
Holding tanks: 160ltrs water and 50ltrs waste lasted us 5 days with some spare.
Batteries: 1 x House, 1 x engine/radio. If I owned one of these boats I'd put in another house battery - there's only just enough juice for a big night on board.

Sail controls:
Gear: I'm used to Ronstan/Harken, but the Garhauer ball-race blocks are sturdy enough even if extremely ugly (each to their own)...
Boom Vang: Yes, it's got one.
Dutchman Lines: A neat idea for a newbie, but I don't think I'd fit them myself.
Mid-boom Traveller: Sucks. If you don't ease the mainsheet, the bloody thing gets jammed every time you tack. We were told these boats need the vang on all the time... we won't win any races in this!! 
Furler: Didn't have any issues with the twin-foil furler.
Steering: Except when under motor, helm felt good. Amazingly manouverable compared to our little Hartley. Can be reversed into a parking spot like a car! 

Overall: A good package obviously not intended for ocean crossings or nasty weather, but with a few after-market mods could be.

I hope someone finds this helpful.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for a nice post Cameron!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmmm... you went from a Hartley 18 to a Catalina 28... that's about an increase of 275% in boat size.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

One of the ladies in the local YC has one of these. It is a nice boat for what it is designed for. Going on a larger lake that one can overnight on, sailing for me locally in Puget Sound, thru the san juans etc. A good choice for someone wanting a C30 but a bit smaller, and a better choice than the C27. Reasonably fast for its size, but not blazing fast either, then again, it is not a slug like a full keel dutch shoe either!. 

Marty


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Hmmm... you went from a Hartley 18 to a Catalina 28... that's about an increase of 275% in boat size.


You-are-not-kidding!! About 275% increase in things to think about too!  

Nice boat and definitely not slow - very nice boat actually - but I'm not paying +$100k for one..


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats Hartley nice but - but it doesn't look like the decks need any work?  Enjoy her...


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Hartley18 said:


> Mid-boom Traveller: Sucks. If you don't ease the mainsheet, the bloody thing gets jammed every time you tack. We were told these boats need the vang on all the time... we won't win any races in this!!


 I had a '96 c28 mkII for 3 years and a '99 c320 for 6 years with the same traveller/mainsheet design with no jamming problems so I'm wondering how you managed to have such a problem. Maybe the same person that told you that you needed the vang on all the time ?????? set up the traveler ????? 
Yes, a dedicated starting battery would be nice but I've anchored for a week with the c28 alternating between the 2 batteries with the A - B switch and charging with the engine every couple days without a problem. Battery management 101.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hartley18 said:


> Very first impression: "F*** she's big!"


Just goes to show you that everything's relative. When we were shopping looking to downsize from a 40 footer, we had a 30-ish foot target.... the Catalina 28 was one of those we looked at. Our impression was it was kinda small - in fact we couldn't find a 30 footer that didn't feel that way after owning the 40 for 12 years.

Compromised at 35 feet, which still feels very managable.

It was actually much easier shopping when moving up in size!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Great writeup. WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!!!!

- CD

PS Where's the BBQ? Yours didn't come with a BBQ???


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Cameron,

Please correct this, I am swag'ing you leased this boat? You have not bought one, ie this one. 

This boat is fast, as compared to your hartley, but in the 28'ish foot relm, on the slower side of things speed wise. But if one takes a race sled as fastest, You're defenitaly slower, but it is on the fast side for a cruiser as this boat is.

As far as huge, as faster mentioned, it is relative to what your are used to, altho this is a BIG 28' boat in that relm.

Marty


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

blt2ski said:


> Cameron,
> 
> Please correct this, I am swag'ing you leased this boat? You have not bought one, ie this one.


Yes that's right... Sorry guys, didn't mean to mislead you. 

The reason for the entire exercise is that we (well, "I" really) would like a bigger boat than our Hartley. So the first question that needs answering is - well, how big??

For as long as I've been alive, my folks have had various sizes - first a 31', then 49-something, a 52', 66' and then finally a 33' (when us kids left home..) and now nothing... but some friends of theirs owned a Compass 28.

Our swing mooring (*if* we get one off the current waiting list) allows boats up to 25', but how big is that *really* compared to an 18' Hartley? Is it big enough?? Only one way to find out.. hire something.

It so happened that a certain hire crowd at our favourite cruising destination had a small fleet of Catalina 28's - and afer looking up the specs thought "hey, if the First Mate doesn't like this, she ain't going to like either a 25' trailable or a 28' narrow-beam rust-bucket!". So off we went. 



blt2ski said:


> This boat is fast, as compared to your hartley, but in the 28'ish foot relm, on the slower side of things speed wise. But if one takes a race sled as fastest, You're defenitaly slower, but it is on the fast side for a cruiser as this boat is.
> 
> As far as huge, as faster mentioned, it is relative to what your are used to, altho this is a BIG 28' boat in that relm.
> 
> Marty


Marty, the Catalina was certainly no slow poke, but it's nice to know that other boats much the same size should be just as quick! 

..and, yes, it certainly is a BIG 28-footer! For the life of me, I'm still not really sure how they do that. True - it's beamier than most, but then there is at least 6' of headroom for most of the cabin and you don't normally get that until upwards of 30'. Perhaps it's the open-plan arrangement down below with the bulkhead way forrard? Dunno, but whatever it is, it's a very clever design.. 

Everyone knows that as soon as you buy a boat, you automatically want something bigger, but this was our first excusion into the "World Of Keelboats" - and the first time I'd been in charge of a keelboat in 10 years! 

If you've been sailing most of your life, it's easy to think that there isn't much difference between trailables and keel-boats - I mean, everything's the same only much bigger, right?? ..but maintenance-wise, it's the difference between living in a caravan and then buying a house. 

Apart from one small heeling incident (it's pretty tender for such a beamy boat!) the First Mate loved our time away... even cooked a roast one night in the oven - why? simply because it had one!! Hot and cold water? and a shower?? Such luxury!!..


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I have a '94 270, very similar to the 28, shouldn't be too tender. I wanted to get the smallest boat that had stuff I required like hot water, inboard diesel, wheel, sugar scoop stern etc. It's great to single-hand, and after a 45' boat it's like driving a VW around the docks.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Cameron,

locally, ie puget sound region of washington state there are many Catilina's. Most are daysailed and weekend cruised etc. A reasonable number are raced. BUT, they are on the slower end of the local PHRF ratings. I can beat the local C28 pretty handly in most conditions with my Jeanneau arcadia, along with most C30's even up to a 32'. My boat is 29.5' with a 24.5' WL, listed as a 30, but in reality, a small 20 or ave 29, a later version with the same hull and keel, but different deck was listed as a 28. My boat is equal in length, longer WL, same SA, but I have 2000 lbs less disp, and 700 lbs less ballast, and 18.x-1 SA/disp to this boats 14-1. Then again, I do not have but 6' of head room at the bottom of the stairs and 5.5' going into the V berth! No hot water or shower. 

Then my boat falls into the cruiser racer on the faster end vs the Cats in the cruiser end of the speed relm too. If your wanting to race a bit, you would probably want to look at other boat brands. If cruising/daysailing in local waters, there is NOTHING wrong with a Catalina. You do get a good bang for the buck this way. 


If you want more of a racer, look at some Jeanneau Sun fasts, or older Jeanneaus like my Arcadia, Attalia, Sun Dream or Sun way boats. Benateaus first series, Dehler, Dufour, Cal, Ranger among others make comfortable cruiser interiors, but a bit more sail area deeper drafts, cockpit travelers etc for better performance sailing wise.

Hop on a few more boats, sail them you will find a bigger boat you both like.

marty


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Never thought of Jenneaus.. but there is a Catalina 250 for sale around here someplace that might be worth a look. I think the First Mate is now set on the idea of aft cabin/hot water and shower.

Thanks, guys - I'll keep looking..  

An interesting off-season hobby: Looking for the right boat!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

capttb said:


> I have a '94 270, very similar to the 28, shouldn't be too tender. I wanted to get the smallest boat that had stuff I required like hot water, inboard diesel, wheel, sugar scoop stern etc. It's great to single-hand, and after a 45' boat it's like driving a VW around the docks.


Nice boat, Capt! If I see one, I'll have a look.

I think our problem was that the First Mate got a shock that the boat actually heels after 4 days of no wind..


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I've only sailed a 250 with a wing and it seemed considerably more tender, might just be the keel. Lot of room in the cabin, another little faster boat are the Capri 26's, kinda rare. Most have outboards & tillers, some have an inboard diesel & wheel, they are pretty quick for a cruiser but don't point quite as well because they have a double spreader rig. I think 250's are all outboards so hot water is out, hot water from a tap makes the difference between "camping in a boat" and Cruising for me.
I almost always go to shore for showers, seems regardless of the boat, freshwater is always too valuable for a shower, and most places here will throw you in jail if your boat is surrounded by soap bubbles.


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> . A good choice for someone wanting a C30 but a bit smaller, and a better choice than the C27.


Why's the 28 a better choice than the 27?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Anthony,

A 27 is 28 or so feet long vs the 28 being just shy of 30', with about 2' less waterline, 21 for the 27 vs 23.5 for the 28. It is also lighter. Interior room will be smaller, due to the beam being 9' vs 10.5 for the 28. The 28 in reality is real similar in length width etc as is my Jeanneau that is labled a 30, but in reality, a std 29 or large 28' boat. 

The design is also IIRC about 15-20 yrs newer for the 28 vs the 27 and its various variants. 

Also it appears like it might be windy sat, if you want to crew for the FWB let me know via PM, it might be nice to have a 7th person on board, especially of the Gale for winds predicted for Friday spill over into saturday.

marty


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've read something about 28's developing massive weather helm and heading up uncontrollably, though. We'll see what I think I can afford in the spring, but with the 28 debuting in 1990 it's probably out of my range, an older 27 or maybe 30 being more likely.

I'd love to join you for FWB - thanks! Let me know where and when to be, and what to bring, as well as any expectations you have of me. Shoes, foulies, etc.

The race is expect to last all day? I need to be able to give my wife some general expectation when I'll be able to get home.


----------

